# Missouri Knitters



## Bobbie9

Is anyone here from the Fort Leonard Wood, MO area? If so, I'd love to get together one day for lunch. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## e.ridenh

Not me, but I was born near there! LOL!!

Go Army!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~


Bobbie9 said:


> Is anyone here from the Fort Leonard Wood, MO area? If so, I'd love to get together one day for lunch. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Anita H

If I wasn't caregiver for DH, I would love to drive up and meet you but it just is not meant to happen right now. Hope you have some other MO knitters/crocheters that respond and are able to meet. That would be fun.


----------



## DebraSundhausen

Bobbie, 
I live outside Bonne Terre and right now don't have a second car until it can be fixed. Love the idea though, maybe we could keep in touch and do it later.
Debbie


----------



## Missouriknitter

I go to Ft. Leonard Wood for groceries about every 2 to 3 months and wish I could join you for lunch but 100 miles each way is a bit of a drive just for lunch. Husband is with me when we grocery shop as need two carts. I live in Birch Tree, about halfway between Springfield and Poplar Bluff. Do you ever get down this way?


----------



## dec2057

I have a ranch/farm in Houston, MO - just south of you but right now I am at my other home in Boise, Idaho. When I get back to Missouri, I would love to meet you for lunch ;-)


----------



## Missouriknitter

Bet it is a lot cooler there than here in MO. Yes, I would love to meet you for lunch as Houston is pretty close to me and it gives me an excuse to shop for fabric in Licking. Linda in Birch Tree


----------



## Bobbie9

I very seldom get to Springfield. I have 4 granddaughters that live there and one will graduate next spring. That's the soonest I'll probably be there. Let's keep in touch though.


----------



## Bobbie9

Sounds like a plan! :lol:


----------



## alwilda

i'm about 2 or 3 hours away. does that help?


----------



## Cookie1957

Oh how I wish I lived closer to you. I live in Southeast MO. If anyone ever gets close to Cape Girardeau, let me know. I'd love to meet some other MO knitters.


----------



## judeanne

Hi Bobbie 9...I live in Osage Beach...let me know where and when. I'm available pretty much any day except Tuesday.


----------



## dec2057

Missouriknitter said:


> Bet it is a lot cooler there than here in MO. Yes, I would love to meet you for lunch as Houston is pretty close to me and it gives me an excuse to shop for fabric in Licking. Linda in Birch Tree


Today it is a scorcher here in Boise, Idaho. All this week is supposed to be hot, too. *sigh* That's okay. I do a lot of charity work and this week will all be inside at work meetings. We are knitting baby cocoons, hats, booties, afghans and icord headbands - so lots of fun.

I LOVE shopping in Licking at the Lucky Dollar Store for fabric. Phil let me purchase a ton of fabric for the quilts for Shriners Childrens' Hospital in St Louis at a really good price. ReliefShare.org made 240 twin size patchwork quilts for the patients beds. Lucky Dollar Store has helped me do charity work for nearly 20 years now. You can't beat their prices. I love them!


----------



## Bobbie9

I don't travel very far from home - we have a huge garden that takes constant work. When school starts, I'll be substitute teaching 3-4 days/week. I'd love to meet in St. Robert, Waynesville, Fort Wood, or Dixon. If anyone can do that, wonderful!!


----------



## dec2057

Bobbie9 said:


> I don't travel very far from home - we have a huge garden that takes constant work. When school starts, I'll be substitute teaching 3-4 days/week. I'd love to meet in St. Robert, Waynesville, Fort Wood, or Dixon. If anyone can do that, wonderful!!


When I get back this fall to Missouri, we are all going to have to get together. What about at Rolla? I love Panera Bread ;-)


----------



## poodlepad

where were you 30 years ago when I advertised in the Credit Union paper to start a knitting, crocheting get together lol. We were living in old officer quarters way up on a hill before you get to inlisted quarters, when we first moved on post. Then we got real houseing. The old quarters tried to run away from us when we went in the door, it had so many Cockroaches. I am sure everything has changed a LOT since then. We then bought a house in Waynesville and lived there another 10 years.


----------



## sawcaw

I live in Lebanon, Mo


----------



## Bobbie9

That would be great. We do have a Panera Bread right outside Ft. Wood now. It is where the old Ramada Inn used to be.


----------



## Bobbie9

sawcaw said:


> I live in Lebanon, Mo


My daughter lives in Lebanon. Next time I am going to be in Lebanon, I'll send you a note and see what your schedule is like...

:thumbup:


----------



## Bobbie9

poodlepad said:


> where were you 30 years ago when I advertised in the Credit Union paper to start a knitting, crocheting get together lol. We were living in old officer quarters way up on a hill before you get to inlisted quarters, when we first moved on post. Then we got real houseing. The old quarters tried to run away from us when we went in the door, it had so many Cockroaches. I am sure everything has changed a LOT since then. We then bought a house in Waynesville and lived there another 10 years.


I was working at Ft. Wood....too bad I didn't see your ad back then

 Are you still in Waynesville?


----------



## poodlepad

to Bobbie9 as much as I would love to meet you, I have moved on to the huge town of Huffman, Tx so that wont work to well lol.


----------



## poodlepad

I just read the other messages. The town looks like its growing. I remember the excitement when Micky Ds came and you didn't have to drive 38 miles to Rolla, for a Big Mac. And Rolla is really growning they have their own Kennel Club and dog show. I tried to start one in Waynesville, had twelve members and several serious showers, but everyone was to nonpermenent (sp) so it fell apart.


----------



## dec2057

poodlepad said:


> I just read the other messages. The town looks like its growing. I remember the excitement when Micky Ds came and you didn't have to drive 38 miles to Rolla, for a Big Mac. And Rolla is really growning they have their own Kennel Club and dog show. I tried to start one in Waynesville, had twelve members and several serious showers, but everyone was to nonpermenent (sp) so it fell apart.


I love the dog in your profile pic ;-)


----------



## Vicki Keyes

I'm in Sprinfield, but work Monday thru Friday and also own a business. What in the world is lunch! LOL! Would love to "someday!" Hope you find a lunch buddy.


----------



## dec2057

Oh, how fun! I love to pop over to Springfield (2 1/2 hrs away)to shop at Battlefield Mall. When I am back in MO, I will post so we can get together for lunch. 

Carol Green
[email protected]


----------



## Vicki Keyes

I work about a 1/4 mile from Battlefield Mall and we could have lunch there!


----------



## dec2057

Yes! I love Ruby Tuesdays ;-)


----------



## Thursday's Child

I live near Springfield. My kids start school on Aug. 11 so I'd be free for lunch after that for anyone who wants to get together. 

My husband was training at Fort Lost in the Woods when we met. My dad worked for the city of St. Robert for several years. I don't get up that way much but could meet between if anyone's interested.


----------



## dec2057

Thursday's Child said:


> I live near Springfield. My kids start school on Aug. 11 so I'd be free for lunch after that for anyone who wants to get together.
> 
> My husband was training at Fort Lost in the Woods when we met. My dad worked for the city of St. Robert for several years. I don't get up that way much but could meet between if anyone's interested.


Sounds wonderful! My facebook page is dec2057 - anyone who wants to meet up this fall can message me on facebook - lets see if we can get something set up!


----------



## Thursday's Child

dec2057 said:


> Thursday's Child said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live near Springfield. My kids start school on Aug. 11 so I'd be free for lunch after that for anyone who wants to get together.
> 
> My husband was training at Fort Lost in the Woods when we met. My dad worked for the city of St. Robert for several years. I don't get up that way much but could meet between if anyone's interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds wonderful! My facebook page is dec2057 - anyone who wants to meet up this fall can message me on facebook - lets see if we can get something set up!
Click to expand...

I typed that into the search on FB and didn't get you, though I got a link for Twitter.

I see from your profile you have horses...we have 6. My husband isn't even in the country but keeps collecting them. Our latest is a sassy little Arabian whose as sweet as can be. I don't ride (big chicken-need to work on that) but I've been known to go 8th grade teacher on one of our geldings who gets too big for his britches sometimes. He's learned not to put those ears back when someone wants him to share my attention.


----------



## dec2057

Thursday's Child said:


> dec2057 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday's Child said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live near Springfield. My kids start school on Aug. 11 so I'd be free for lunch after that for anyone who wants to get together.
> 
> My husband was training at Fort Lost in the Woods when we met. My dad worked for the city of St. Robert for several years. I don't get up that way much but could meet between if anyone's interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds wonderful! My facebook page is dec2057 - anyone who wants to meet up this fall can message me on facebook - lets see if we can get something set up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I typed that into the search on FB and didn't get you, though I got a link for Twitter.
> 
> I see from your profile you have horses...we have 6. My husband isn't even in the country but keeps collecting them. Our latest is a sassy little Arabian whose as sweet as can be. I don't ride (big chicken-need to work on that) but I've been known to go 8th grade teacher on one of our geldings who gets too big for his britches sometimes. He's learned not to put those ears back when someone wants him to share my attention.
Click to expand...

Here is my facebook link https://www.facebook.com/dec2057 We have 4 horses and love them like pets. I don't ride either, I'm a big chicken too, but my family rides when they get the chance. My Misty is a foxtrotter and loves to follow me around the yard to keep me company. Hubby has a 17 1/2 hands high Tennessee Walker called Trouble. Trouble is no trouble at all - he is a big baby and loves to take care of others. Emma is our Morgan - a very vain horse but absolutely breathtaking when she runs (and she knows it), Pezhan is our feisty Polish Arabian and the Alpha mare - she tells everyone what to do and lets them know she is boss. I prefer my gentle Misty and Trouble. If I could get away with it, I would knit them hats - I saw it in a book once, and it was darling but I think my family would have fits LOL.


----------



## Thursday's Child

dec2057 said:


> Thursday's Child said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dec2057 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday's Child said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live near Springfield. My kids start school on Aug. 11 so I'd be free for lunch after that for anyone who wants to get together.
> 
> My husband was training at Fort Lost in the Woods when we met. My dad worked for the city of St. Robert for several years. I don't get up that way much but could meet between if anyone's interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds wonderful! My facebook page is dec2057 - anyone who wants to meet up this fall can message me on facebook - lets see if we can get something set up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I typed that into the search on FB and didn't get you, though I got a link for Twitter.
> 
> I see from your profile you have horses...we have 6. My husband isn't even in the country but keeps collecting them. Our latest is a sassy little Arabian whose as sweet as can be. I don't ride (big chicken-need to work on that) but I've been known to go 8th grade teacher on one of our geldings who gets too big for his britches sometimes. He's learned not to put those ears back when someone wants him to share my attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is my facebook link https://www.facebook.com/dec2057 We have 4 horses and love them like pets. I don't ride either, I'm a big chicken too, but my family rides when they get the chance. My Misty is a foxtrotter and loves to follow me around the yard to keep me company. Hubby has a 17 1/2 hands high Tennessee Walker called Trouble. Trouble is no trouble at all - he is a big baby and loves to take care of others. Emma is our Morgan - a very vain horse but absolutely breathtaking when she runs (and she knows it), Pezhan is our feisty Polish Arabian and the Alpha mare - she tells everyone what to do and lets them know she is boss. I prefer my gentle Misty and Trouble. If I could get away with it, I would knit them hats - I saw it in a book once, and it was darling but I think my family would have fits LOL.
Click to expand...

Not to mention the horses would have to admit they really follow you around to make sure you don't do injury to yourself...I know mine think I'm certifiable.


----------



## poodlepad

what years were you in st. roberts? Did you go to school there?


----------

